# Building a Tele...and have no clue!



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

So I think my Dad and I are going to build a telecaster...but we have no idea where to start. Is there some websites that can give us the info we need? Body dimensions, how to build a neck, how to paint? 

Anything would help!

Thanks

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is a great thing to start with.Compliments of Terry Downs over at TDPRI
Very accurate.

Telecaster PDF

Every measurement you need to make a template

Here it is in AutoCad

Tele DWG File


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

PERFECT! Thanks! This is a great start! sdsre


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Easier to buy a neck for the first build. Enough work on the body to do. Get the neck before you cut your neck pocket and you won't have worries about the correct neckpocket size. 

A good primer for finishing. 

http://www.stewmac.com/freeinfo/Finishing.html


What woods, pickups. bridge, etc are you looking for?


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I suggest reading a bunch of build threads here and at tdpri.com/forum. I especially suggest reading this one.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Edutainment said:


> I suggest reading a bunch of build threads here and at tdpri.com/forum. I especially suggest reading this one.


Great suggestion - that was an awesome thread. Ron Kirn is a master at building these things.


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> What woods, pickups. bridge, etc are you looking for?


Well....not too sure on all that yet. I'm thinking I'd like to put a mini-hum in the neck position. I want something that would give me the twang but with a thump. NO ICE PICKS

Any suggestions on wood types/bridges/PUP's? We're pretty new to this. 

Thanks to everyone on the help so far. I've got to meet with my Pa to go over this info...should only take 8 or 9 beer. :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Soooo...we're slowly getting closer. My dad wants to try juniper for the body....anybody have any experience with that wood?

I'm thinking either a P-90 in the neck or a mini-hum. Standard single coil in the bridge. I'm looking for some thick 'clang'. Any suggestions?

Thanks
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

In my opinion, if you are a first time builder, stick to the traditional tele woods. Ash or Alder for the body and Maple for the neck. I've never used Juniper before but don't go and use it just because you have a spare piece lying around home. Order a blank from Windsor Plywood or exoticwoods.com or glue your own blank together. If you're planning on buying a pre made neck, make sure it's good quality, true fender necks will be best. If you want to build your own neck I strongly recommend buying or making a router template. You won't be dissapointed by the sound of the guitar if you use the traditional woods, if you use a different or exotic wood you're taking a chance with a tone you might not be happy with.


----------

